# Gaggia Pure - advise please



## Lisselle (Apr 10, 2013)

I have recently acquired a Gaggia Pure (pre-loved by my son) with a naked portafilta. I have been practising using Lavassa espresso ground coffee but I am having inconsistent results. I have had some great foaming crema and some flat 'spurting' all over coffees, more recently the coffee is coming out in a single stream with very little creama.

Prior to the Gaggia I used a delongi (another of my sons pre-loved) and prior to that 2 four cup stove top Brikka's.

I am wanting to eventually return to buying beans (formerly used HasBean) and hand grinding (i have a ceramic hand grinder) but want to get some way to pulling a decent coffee before I up the ante with the beans.

Questions -

The naked portafilter seems very big and holds a lot of coffee - does it need to be filled to the top? Should I (can I) buy a smaller basket? should I buy one of those portafilters that dispense coffee into 2 separate cups?

Is one basket-full for one cup? - it seems ever such a lot of coffee.

Should the coffee grains look wet or dry when the portafilter is removed?

Should I buy a metal tamper?

When I want to make a flat white/cappuccino should I make the coffee before or after steaming the milk?

I am looking forward to your replies so that I can move forward towards making fabulous coffee!!

Lisselle


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Liselle and welcome to the forum. Might be an idea to get hold of a double spout portafilter. They are readily available and not too expensive.

Is one basket-full for one cup? - it seems ever such a lot of coffee. You need approx 14-16grms for a double shot. Your scoop will be approx 7grms but a cheap set of scales will give you better accuracy. From the above dose, aim to get 25grms of extraction or 1.5fl oz in around 27 secs. If this is achieved sooner, grind a bit finer and vice versa if your extraction time drifts over 30 secs.

Should the coffee grains look wet or dry when the portafilter is removed? Don't worry about this - concentrate on the above.

Should I buy a metal tamper? The plastic one supplied is useless. You can get a 58mm decent tamper from loads of places. Have a look at 'Made By Knock' on Google.

When I want to make a flat white/cappuccino should I make the coffee before or after steaming the milk? You need to make the espresso first and then switch on the steam function to get the boiler to the higher temp to make steam. After you've finished steaming, flick of the steam switch, put a bowl under the brew head and flick the brew switch. This refills your boiler and brings the temp down. Once it's stopped spluttering, it's OK to switch off.

Enjoy your machine. And don't forget to make your son a coffee!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi lisselle and welcome to the forum.

In answer to some of your questions

The naked portafilter will be the same size as a standard portafilter, it is the size of the basket in it that counts, there are various schools of thought on baskets but members seem very happy with vst and la marzocco baskets, or just for now get a standard double and single basket

The naked portafilter is great for training but can be a little messy before you get the grind right and tamp pressure etc. perhaps it would be an idea to get hold of a standard one just for now, am sure someone on here will have a spare they will sell you cheap!

Check out the new member section are there should be some good info in there to help you out.

Yes get a decent tamper and yes go to grinding your own beans as pre grounds are never specific enough, although you may have to get a decent grinder to go with the machine.

Your machine has similar components to most gaggias just minus the solenoid I believe.

On the gaggias it is always best to make the espresso first as it means the oiler will be full when you come to do your milk

Hope is helps


----------



## Lisselle (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you for you comprehensive replies - tomorrow I will be doing a little on-line shopping )))


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

check out the motta tamps at creamsupplies.co.uk bar far the ceapest anywhere and really good quality, plus they stock motta jugs as well


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

oh and if you want a gaggia portafilter i have got some spare ones just pm me


----------



## Lisselle (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi Coffeechap - I have tried to pm you but 'I am not allowed'. Re-tampers - I have been looking at this set http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/motta-tamping-stand-kit/prod_1608.html?category=492 what do you think? Do I need all this or just the tamper? Thank you for the offer of a portafilter - I'm interested but as I say I can't pm you sorry. What I have already looks like this http://www.gallacoffee.co.uk/acatalog/bottomless-portafilter-gaggia.html. What I could do with I think is a double portafilter and a single basket (I have a double basket) that way I can make either one cup or two - is that correct? The hand grinder I have is German made with ceramic burs and cost £100 - so I guess its a pretty good one.

Hi Systematickid - thank you for the advice on amount and grind of coffee, I guess this relates to the double basket that I have at the moment? With regards to tamping - do I need to tamp down hard? I noticed the 'heft' on madebyknock which suggests that as a lady I may need a little help ;-) Thank you for the cappuccino advice, I didn't realise that I had to reduce the temp before I switched off the machine - phew, so much to learn but so worth it.


----------



## Lisselle (Apr 10, 2013)

I've just been doing a bit of research and think I may have a triple basket, so I probably need a double basket. We like our coffee so the single would not be enough, currently we are having a triple basket full each as - which is rather a lot of caffeine







!


----------



## Lisselle (Apr 10, 2013)

please see my album for current set up:camera:


----------

